# male vs female distrubution



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't know if anyone else is keeping track of this at all, but I'm seeing a male to female distrubution that is loop sided.

Typically an even distrubution curve would give you 50% males to 50% females.

Last year I was picking up about 9 females to 1 male.

This year I'm seeing the complete opposite.

What are you guys seeing?

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

not sure about this year as i have'nt killed many but last year, males dominated my take.
now after pondering, i think i'm at about 40 so far for the year between trapping/shooting and would guess 75% males


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm seeing mostly females this year


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Interesting. BBJ is also seeing a pile of females if i remember right.

My mange is spotty, but in those pockets i'm seeing about 50% or so.

I'll know more in a month, as to how things shake out.

xdeano


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

haven't had much mange but the last 5 i caught all had it


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

After not seeing any yotes with mange, we alrady had one in the calf shelter this winter, and we shot one in the pasture that was very mangey.


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

looking at the skins its a around 60/40 males to females for me. With about 55% adults vs this years.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting. What will that do to a population for the future few years xdeano?


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Its still going to be a 50/50 split. I normally shot more females then males.

And the population of the Coyotes wont go down. If it does it will be from the mange. Hunting pressure doesnt bring down the population. Its mother nature that brings it down. If there a good food supply they have big litters. If the food supply is down then small litters.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Its still going to be a 50/50 split. I normally shot more females then males.

And the population of the Coyotes wont go down. If it does it will be from the mange. Hunting pressure doesnt bring down the population. Its mother nature that brings it down. If there a good food supply they have big litters. If the food supply is down then small litters.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Fallguy,

I'd guess if you're seeing more males to females the population might go down a slight bit in that area, but it won't be perceived because of "source to sink" dynamics. Basically stating that if a population is depleted in one area (sink) the surrounding population (source) will filter in to fill the void. This may also produce higher littler sizes in the spring to adapt to the lower numbers. It's a good question. Just have to wait and see i guess. In the areas that I'm seeing the number shift there has be considerable mange also. Time will tell.

xdeano


----------



## TnTnTn (Apr 27, 2013)

Not that I am a major player but I have killed a bunch more males than females. Maybe males are more aggressive about coming to the call and they probably cruise around more putting themselves at higher risk? My favorite coyote hunting place is a 400ac cattle farm that is half linear ridge top pasture and half timbered hollers. Over the last couple of years I have killed about 10 coyotes off it with 9 being males! Some were called, some were targets of opportunity. I have killed a noticeable preponderance of males at my other hunting venues also- just not as extreme as the first place. Just saying.


----------



## As56hley (Jun 14, 2013)

Just saying.


----------



## BlueLotus (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think so. Reports show that males are high in number now and females are less. If we count the male and female ratio there is only one female for 10 males. If this goes like this, there won't be enough females to live.

--------------------------------------------------
email support


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

From year to year the numbers fluctuate. Some years we see more females some we see more males shot or taken in traps. It also happens in years with an increase in mange. This might be because the females that have mange will pass it on to the pups and may possibly die while the adult males may not come into much contact with the pups. Mange will also compromise an animal during the winter months around here. Frost bite and death will result due to lack of fur to insulate. There are also lone coyotes, (rogue), that don't have a mate that survive while others don't. This could also be several other diseases playing a role in numbers. Distemper, parvovirus are two that come to mind. Both would be pretty easily spread from female to pups, and both could cause death. So population would result in a net of more males then females.

Just some thoughts.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When I was still working I remember talking with one of the old predator biologists. He said male to female ratio can not be estimated through trapping, snaring, or shooting because you will take more males even if the ratio is 50/50. I would think the only way to get a true ratio would be to count males and females in litters. 
That old fellow could dig like a badger. I have seen him dig out many dens with a spade and a lot of elbow grease. He had grad students that worked with him of fox, coyote, ****, skunks, and mink. Radio tracking revealed very interesting relationships with fox and coyote territory size and shapes. I wish I could remember well enough to pass some of that information on accurately.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Steve Allen was quite the guy. You are correct with what your saying about ratios. My ratios are over a years time with many different techniques, many of which others don't have. I feel that I can get a decent ratio, I know i don't get every single one, but I can draw a small conclusion.

Plainsman, did you get to help Allen over in that bismarck, moffit area that he was doing his research? I sure wish there was more research like that going on now. It was some very interesting work. He's got several papers out there with coyote behavior. Good stuff.

Deano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Steve dovetailed some of his work with the biologist at Northern Prairie that I was thinking about. Every time I talked to Steve it turned into bowhunting talk. I wish I had never sold one of the old origianl Allen compounds that I had. As a matter of fact I sold it to the biologist I was telling you about.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

What was the name of the other biologist that you were talking about?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Will PM you.


----------

